# BMW Debuts the M6 Coupe, 6 Series Gran Coupe and more at Geneva Today!



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

Today is the start of the press days at the Geneva Auto Show and BMW is out there presenting some new cars for the first time including the 6 Series Gran Coupe, M6 Coupe, a revised M6 and much more. We have heard about all of these cars previously but it is the first chance to see them in person.

*See the 2012 BMW at Geneva Photo Gallery Now*
_Photos from the Geneva Motor Show provided by Josh Decker_

The BMW 6 Series Gran Coupe



Announced back in December, the 6 Series Gran Coupe marks the first four door coupe in BMW's line up. This also marks the addition of a third option for BMW enthusiasts who prefer the 6 Series styling. The 640i Gran Coupe will come with a 6-cylinder 320 horsepower motoring and the 650i Gran Coupe receives a new 8-cylinder engine with two turbochargers, direct injection and VALVETRONIC which pushes it to 450 horsepower!






Learn more about the 6 Series Gran Coupe

View the Full 6 Series Gran Coupe Photo Gallery now.

The BMW M6 Coupe



The BMW M6 Coupe is a stunning car that nearly takes your breath away when you see it. This monster of an ///M car packs a high-revving V8 engine with M TwinPower Turbo Technology pumping out 560 horsepower and 500 lb-ft of torque. If that doesn't get your heart beating fast, I am not sure what will. When combined with a 0-62 time of 4.2 seconds and a 30% more fuel efficient motor, we think the M6 is going to be a popular car if your wallet can take the hit.






Learn more about the new BMW M6 including details about the new optional carbon ceramic brakes

See the stunning photo gallery with even more pictures now.

*Stay tuned for further updates live from the Geneva Auto Show!*

_Photos from the Geneva Motor Show provided by Josh Decker_

Additional Video Footage from the Show...


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Come on MY13 F30 Msport pricing! I'm expecting it with this show.


----------



## Spike Holmes (May 29, 2008)

Sweet cars.


----------



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

Updated the story with a gallery of photos from the show. You can see the pictures here:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/bmw-photos/33/BMW-Geneva-Motor-Show-2012/


----------



## jason60050 (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't wait to get my hands on a Gran Coupe!!!! Hurry up BMW!!!


----------



## plninc (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## GeorgeBush234 (Jan 31, 2012)

The two Turbochargers are a great feature on the M6 Coupe any transmission features?


----------

